# REALIZAR UN CONTADOR



## Rocky (Sep 29, 2003)

Saludos a todos, mi consulta es la siguiente:

Necesito numerar cada vez que grabo una hoja con un número que aumenta de uno en uno (inicia de 001), preferiblemente que sea con algún macro, debido a que no lo podría manejar con programación en VB.

Este número va en una celda en particular: N3 

Muchas gracias,


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Sep 30, 2003)

En Excel, hacer click derecho sobre el icono del libro, al lado del menu "Archivo".  Ahí, se selecciona "Ver código".

Una vez en VBE, seleccionar "Workbook" de la primera lista, y "BeforeSave" de la segunda.

Entre las dos líneas que aparecen, se debe poner el código:


```
With ThisWorkbook.Sheets("MiHoja")
    .Range("N3").Value = .Range("N3").Value + 1
End With
```

Donde "MiHoja" es el nombre de la hoja que contiene el contador.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 30, 2003)

Muchisimas gracias, funcionó perfectamente....

Aprovecho para consultarte algo que estoy llevando con este mismo proyecto:

Al grabar cambia el contador, perfecto...!!!, pero tengo el detalle de algunos códigos que extraigo en otras celdas con vlookup, por ejemplo cantidad:  Como ya los he utilizado necesito que me limpie las celdas (B10..B39) y (C10..C39).

Al utilizar el vlookup, necesito también dejar en blanco cuando no encuentra el código que busco y eliminar el N/A (D10..D39) y (E10..E39).

De nuevo muchas gracias y felicitaciones.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 1, 2003)

ya solucioné el problema con una función dentro del Vlookup, talvez a alguien que no lo sepa le interese:

=IF(ISBLANK(B10),"",VLOOKUP(B10,Inventario!$A$1:$C$31,2,0))

Gracias,


----------

